# TTOC MEMBERSHIP



## mercedes_SLK (Feb 9, 2004)

Guys,

Not sure what is going on with the TTOC, but am STILL waiting for my membership to arrive!

Paid by paypal for the fastest service, have to say am more than a little disappointed

Please sort it out asap

Regards

peTTe


----------



## ttnick (Mar 21, 2005)

Same with me, Info is pack will be sent this week, so we should have in the next couple of day's


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

I got an e-mail as well this week saying it was being posted shortly...


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Chaps .... thank you for your patience .... Malc the Membership Secretary has been ill for the past 5 weeks and as a result the Membership packs have got a bit behind.

NuTTs beat him off his sick bed this week and all the outstanding (paid) membership applications have been processed and sent - should be with you in the next few days.

My apologies if the VOLUNTEER committee who have DAY JOBS as well and do this in their spare time have failed to meet your Amazon delivery expectations.


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

I personally haven't been badgering - I answered this post to let Pete know that he can expect the pack soon ....!

Amazon delivery expectations....?

Oh dear.....calm down....!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

mercedes_SLK said:


> Guys,
> 
> Not sure what is going on with the TTOC, but am STILL waiting for my membership to arrive!
> 
> ...


Pete

I answered your question in the other thread you raised :? and said it will be this Thursday or Friday. THAT was the best guess that Malc could give me, given that he has been laid up ill for a few weeks.

We are all volunteers and whilst we do accept that in this case the delay has been quite large, the tone of your 2 posts have been a little disappointing


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

In that regard you're right Mark - I think we all understand that it is a 'passion' rather than a money making thing and that the ttoc team do not do this as a living and fit it into their schedules...no disrespect is intended or implied ...well not by me at any roads


----------



## mercedes_SLK (Feb 9, 2004)

Clived,

To be honest, it is of no concern of mine that you are all volunteers, that is your choice, although i would say that you must be making a certain amount out of it cos nobody does nothing for nothing!

I am quite prepared to wait for my membership, my concern was that during the whole process it was clearly stated that if you pay via paypal your application will be speeded up (cleared funds)

If you put yourself in our position as consumers, although this site is fantastic, nobody really knows anybody do they? take the fiasco with Mark Underwood and his 'Swissol' product !

Whilst I appreciate that people do have other lives and also do get sick, surely you must have a back up plan should this happen

I dont intend to make this bitchy, as I really enjoy this forum, was merely pointing out a situation

Will wait know for my membership pack to arrive

Best Regards

peTTe


----------



## mercedes_SLK (Feb 9, 2004)

Clived,

Just read through your last complete post

Please do not brow beat me regarding my comments. you state that they are a little disappointing....? in what respect?

They were neither ill mannered or disrespectful to anybody concerned with the membership of this forum

the fact is that I had paid for goods that had not been delivered, surely that is my right as a consumer?

Do not wish to make a big song n dance about it, but your tone in your last post was a little tort!

Like i said in my last post, will now wait out for my membership pack to arrive

Best regards

peTTe

p.s. Keep up the good work, and please accept my apologies if any injustice was felt by any of the members


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

mercedes_SLK said:


> To be honest, it is of no concern of mine that you are all volunteers, that is your choice, although i would say that you must be making a certain amount out of it cos nobody does nothing for nothing!


As someone outside the committee but also someone who has met most of the TTOC inner sanctum I feel able to comment without fear of my comments representing the TTOC.

IMO that comment is bang out of order and factually incorrect. It could almost be considered slanderous as you appear to be saying they are benefitting from the money that we all pay in.

I know for a fact that the volunteers in the commitee are actually a lot out of pocket because of their passion for the club. They are from all over the country but obviously need to get together for meetings etc. Do you think that their hotel bills and petrol come out of the TTOC income? It doesn't!

This is a group of extremely devoted and dedicated people who invest a rediculous amount of effort and time into trying to add value to the ownership experience. Yes it's their choice and they do it willingly but when people like yourself make comments about them getting something out of it, then all you will do is turn them off their passion and then everyone loses out.

This is a group of guys doing their best for the peers. It is not some huge industry with tight service level agreements.

In case there's any misunderstanding the views above are solely mine and do not necessarily represent the views of the TTOC or any of it's representatives.

p.s. If "nobody does nothing for nothing" then why do we have blood doners, charity workers, wiling volunteers etc. That comment may represent you but please don't tarnish other people with this accusation. :?


----------



## mercedes_SLK (Feb 9, 2004)

Scotty,

I welcome your comments regarding the above, and indeed take them on board, after all we do live in a democracy!

For your information, It wasnt i gripe or a personal swipe at either ANY of the members or the Committee, but purely an observation from a consumer point of view.....

As for slanderous, surely thats a little harsh do you not feel?

Also you may like to take on board that both as a business man and an individual, I also support charity work, (the charity being 'When You Wish Upon A Star' for sick children) and am hence also 'out of pocket' consistantly.who cares, its for a good cause !!!

To sum up, I am more than happy to wait, IF the wait is either notified or worthwhile... I also received this morning what I would assume is the 1st part of my membership in the form of the Magazine

Those that have actually met me, (BEN (xxmetal) and (ColDiTT) hopefully would back up that I am not as you assume from my posts, either arrogant or ignorant

hopefully now this post an be either put to bed finally or deleted from the system

Best Regards to ALL

peTTe


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Hi Pete

My name is Mark, not Clive.

Your membership pack was despatched on the 5th April. If it hasn't arrived then more than likely, the Slough PO has fcuked up again :?

This is the 3rd update I've made and Rob has also updated you once. I sincerely hope your pack arrives Monday morning.   

I hate poor service and admitted in a previous post that we acknowledge that there has been some recent service issues. This is a situation that I personally hate and (although ScoTTy is right in that we are all volunteers that take NOTHING from the club), I am making some changes to ensure that poor service shouldn't ever occur again, by establishing SLA's for each role.

To reassure you and every other member, we take absolutely nothing from the club. When we established the club constitution, I made sure that NO expenses were claimable.

If anyone has any issues with the running of the club, they can voice that at the AGM at 8pm on Sat 25th June.


----------



## mercedes_SLK (Feb 9, 2004)

Mark,

Thanks for the response, Please accept my sincere apologies for any friction that has arose from this matter, you can be assured that none was ever intended

I continue to use this fantastic tool to gleen both help and information during my ownership of my TTR

This forum is worth its weight in gold, and all should be congratulated in its continued success

I look forward to opening my pack and attaching my decals

Best Regards

peTTe


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

PeTTe,

Just a quick one and one which I hope might clear the water a little. This forum and the TTOC are not linked. It is true to say however, that the TTOC arose from the fact that a lot of TT owners met on this forum and that many TTOC members use this as a virtual meeting ground between actually getting out there and driving and meeting up.

I just hope that you will see in time we really do strive to do a lot for this club, and it involves a great deal of time and effort on all our parts.

Kell


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

No Pete, please accept mine for the delay. This week has been too long with too many 15 hour days. I'm too tetchy by half!

Mark



mercedes_SLK said:


> Mark,
> 
> Thanks for the response, Please accept my sincere apologies for any friction that has arose from this matter, you can be assured that none was ever intended
> 
> ...


----------

